# Yak fishing goals 2014



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Time to work out goals for 2014

1 to fish more often 
2 to broaden my fishing horizons to include; port broughton, Franklin harbour, wallaroo, section bank, thompsons beach, price, nelson river, stansbury, corny point, port hughes, coorong

ok guys what are your goals


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

SBT


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

At this stage there a hole where the FF wiring should be while it is away for (hopefully) warranty replacement. Getting it set up again is first priority. Once that's done, a 5kg+ King would be nice.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

7kg salmon and big bonito


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Get the yak on the water more than the 2 times I managed this year.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

SharkNett said:


> Get the yak on the water more than the 2 times I managed this year.


that is why I am working to goals. - I am going to earmark weekends and the weather will determine where I go


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Very similar to yours Eagle, only my location list is a bit shorter and some of them are longer term eg Coffin Bay and Glenelg River (did you mean Nelson River or Glenelg river at Nelson?). Have fished Franklin Harbour from a canoe but sure want to go back again.

Also aiming for a decent bag of KGW and a Mulloway (any size).

The idea of earmarking weekends is a good one - I tend to wait for a good weather weekend and then it depends on what else is on - any event usually clashes with good weather :? .


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

catch more fish than 2013. Shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Any would be welcomed with aboard with a knife through the gills salti


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Start using livies in the estuaries and see what jumps onboard, large lizards and any jew could be high on the list


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Catch KGW in Georges bay
Whiting on poppers
Eating size flatties rather than the "just legals" that I usually catch


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My longer term plans all seem to focus on sweetwater. Toga, Bass, Jungle Perch. Strange cause I'm doing nothing about it.

Christmas break I'm out on the Great Barrier Reef again. This time +1 yakker so should be able to get more dedicated.

2014 has for me a series of targets around paddle fitness and the marathon scene (NSW marathon series and this year I WILL conquer the Myall Classic. Hawkesbury is third on that list and can be ditched.)

This means little time for fishing which will need to be planned larger breaks. Not sure what but I'm toying with a winter run to Montague, let's see how the logistics and planning stacks up. If not it'll be an extended weekend in shore somewhere else. SWR maybe.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Even just 1 Longtail would make me happy


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Also a Bream on a soft plastic or lure.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Still haven't managed an atlantic salmon...


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

spork said:


> Still haven't managed an atlantic salmon...


That's because your in the Pacific


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

eagle4031 said:


> is why I am working to goals. - I am going to earmark weekends and the weather will determine where I go


Full time study & casual time work has been the limiting factor this year & ll probably be again next year. My cause will be not helped by spending the next 7 weeks in USA, Cuba & Mexico & missing half of summer.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

catch a whiting
catch a legal size whiting
catch a legal size whiting on a surface lure
catch more than 2 fish in a session
possibly set up the oasis for sailing


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Blood my Stealth!!!

Still unblemished. Had it for almost a year now......Nothing wrong with the yak....Its a beooty

Cheers all andybear :shock:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

andybear said:


> Blood my Stealth!!!
> 
> Still unblemished. Had it for almost a year now......Nothing wrong with the yak....Its a beooty
> 
> Cheers all andybear :shock:


Gee whiz ------- you have had a stealth for a year and not used it? :shock:


----------



## sgcjames (Dec 29, 2012)

To Catch a fish, any fish of the yak.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

For someone released from an extended stay at an Eastern European gulag I think your goals are particularly poignant.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Another mad Gulf of Carpentaria trip in the zook if my de-facto property settlement ever gets finalised and I don't need to sell the yaks to pay the lawyers :twisted:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Murd you must convince the lawyers that the yaks are worth nothing. I made the mistake of making a lawyer joke to a guy as I handed him his mail. I said this will be the bill where they take your house. The way the colour drained from his face it actually was OOPS. Buggers charge you money for thinking about phoning you or writing about something I swear.

I digress Murd I look forward to reading your next epic.

Oh and Yak fishing goals. SBT and whatever else I catch or don't I really just enjoy getting out there cos I work too much.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

eagle4031 said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Blood my Stealth!!!
> ...


Probably been out six times but not caught any fish yet.......subject to change any day now  

cheers andybear


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Get out in the yak. Period.
Which reminds me I need a new paddle

Less work, more fishing


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Jew 
Spanish Mackerel 
Spotted Mackerel 
Marlin 
Cobia 
Etc 
Etc 
etc


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Get the yak on the water more than the 2 times I managed this year.


 +1


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Fish livebaits offshore.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Flump said:


> SharkNett said:
> 
> 
> > Get the yak on the water more than the 2 times I managed this year.
> ...


+2 :?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Catch a legal kingy.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

To go fishing more than this year, rain will determine that, more rain = less work= more fishing.

To post a trip report with a 130kg pig in the rear well of the outback, reckon it'll float with another 80kg of human in front?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Catch a 1m+ fish on the stealth.

Get her wet heaps.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> To go fishing more than this year, rain will determine that, more rain = less work= more fishing.
> 
> To post a trip report with a 130kg pig in the rear well of the outback, reckon it'll float with another 80kg of human in front?


Mate - come to Lonny. Can pick one of them up for the price of a couple of drinks any Friday or Saturday night. :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

1) catch my first mulloway
2) get out to a few more regional locations, broaden my horizons


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Get her wet heaps.


[nsfw]Still talking about the stealth?[/nsfw]


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spork said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > To go fishing more than this year, rain will determine that, more rain = less work= more fishing.
> ...


Dublin too


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

10 days to start realizing your goals


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got my 2014 license so I guess I ought to plan on using it.

I went all of 2013 w/o once showing it to, much less seeing, a DFW warden.
$55 for what?


----------



## MattGeyer (Dec 9, 2013)

get my first cod off the top out of the yak,

and hopefully break the meter out of it to


----------



## Dossy (Nov 30, 2010)

Do a few more overnight camping, fishing expeditions. Both fresh and salt


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Like others, I want to get out more, and catch something worthy of blooding my currently "mint condition" 140cm brag mat (an 81cm fish would do it, any species, I'm not fussy).


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Well my 2014 plans are to upgrade the kayak from the Wavedance Kingfisher to a prowler ( still thinking 4.7 ) and try a few new places

my bucket list isnt any shorter a Kingfish , a Westernport Jew and a Murray cod are still on the list so any of these would be good to tick off

a bronzy , school shark ,7 gill or a threaser are also on the to do list


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Go a whole year without getting a treble stuck in my sleeve when said treble is attached to a lure on a rod in a rod holder on my kayak.
Usually only happens with ones I haven't crushed the barbs on yet. Last trip I got a hole in a newish fishing shirt, wrecked a treble on a new lure and busted a hook keeper off a rod all in one fell swoop. :shock:


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally sold our house for a move to Port Macquarie. I will be swapping Bass fishing for saltwater fishing. I intend to regularly catch a FEED instead of catch and release.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Even just 1 Longtail would make me happy


So sad.....still a virgin. 

This year (coming) is it!


----------

